# Connect aplliance fans to house power



## eimimitu (Dec 11, 2020)

I bought a few fans for a home project, like the ones in the link below:
Line Voltage Fans
They are 120V 0.13A, I'm hoping they can be connected directly to a wall switch.
Can anyone shed some light on this?


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

Sure, something like this would shed some light on it


https://www.amazon.ca/Globe-Electric-Adjustable-Lighting-58932/dp/B01BTRYW1A/ref=sr_1_1_sspa?dchild=1&keywords=track+lighting+kitchen&qid=1607715699&sr=8-1-spons&psc=1&spLa=ZW5jcnlwdGVkUXVhbGlmaWVyPUEzTFkxWVQ3VDRVMUsmZW5jcnlwdGVkSWQ9QTEwMDE0NTYxUFFSMkk2MklMV1NUJmVuY3J5cHRlZEFkSWQ9QTA2MTQ4ODYzRDg4WVhCOFFGMjE0JndpZGdldE5hbWU9c3BfYXRmJmFjdGlvbj1jbGlja1JlZGlyZWN0JmRvTm90TG9nQ2xpY2s9dHJ1ZQ==


----------



## MotoGP1199 (Aug 11, 2014)

Just the fact that is is posted in Linework" section makes me smile. FYI this is a site for electrical pros, you will get better responses in DIYchatroom.com


----------



## samgregger (Jan 23, 2013)

I'll bite before the lock, what are you doing with tiny tiny fans you want on a wall switch?


----------



## eimimitu (Dec 11, 2020)

samgregger said:


> I'll bite before the lock, what are you doing with tiny tiny fans you want on a wall switch?


bathroom exahust


----------



## samgregger (Jan 23, 2013)

eimimitu said:


> bathroom exahust


You know they makes those


----------



## eimimitu (Dec 11, 2020)

samgregger said:


> You know they makes those


yes I know.. but I'm using an existing small rectangular vent hole


----------



## PokeySmokey (Nov 14, 2017)

These fans are not designed or approved for bathroom exhaust. They are designed mainly to keep electronic equipment cool where there is no moisture. They are to be mount inside equipment enclosures, not bathroom fan enclosures.

MotoGP1199 suggested you post this in DIYchatroom.com

This site is for electrical professionals, not DIYs

Please read the following (Copied from ebay where you bought the fans):

*Cooling Fan 120 VAC 80 x 80 x 25mm 18 CFM*

*Overview*

Cooling is the low-cost, added defense to protect your electronics project and investment. Amplifiers, power supplies and many other heat producing devices will work harder and last longer when the heat produced is moved away and replaced by cooler air. These economical cooling fans are a great accessory for your project. Low power consumption and high air flow volume makes these fans ideal for any project. These fans come with un-terminated lead wires.
*Specifications:* • Operating voltage: 110 VAC • Power: 12 watts • Speed: 2450 RPM • Airflow: 18 CFM • Noise: 29 dB • Dimensions(mm): 80 W x 80 H x 25 D.

*Highlights*

Protect amplifiers, power supplies and heat generating components
Great for projects and replacement
Low power consumption and high air-flow


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk.com. However, working with electricity and electrical systems can be unsafe if not done by a professional licensed electrician. The moderators of this site would like to advise you to contact a professional electrician in your area. If you are permitted by law in your area to do your own electrical work, please sign up at our sister site, www.DIYChatroom.com where many of our professionals are also members and are looking forward to assist you with your needs. Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to Register We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

